# Can this be legit, are people this stupid



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry about the commercial.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, people are stupid.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They walk among us!!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They walk among us everyday, and some may even vote. God help us!! It must have been a set-up. If not, we are doomed!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Where is this sh...stuff when I'm out and about?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Reading the comments it appears people had to choose between a chocolate bar and a 10 ounce silver bar. First of all, who takes candy from strangers with the way people are now? Second, if the silver wasn't real it would be a nice paper weight if it was real I would be thrilled.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People might think there is a catch. But you can't eat silver come shtf. If you are not breathing silver won't do you any good.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Half the people you meet have an IQ of less than 100. Tis true. 100 is considered median, and the figure is adjusted regularly. Even though humans improve by roughly 2 IQ points per generation, we never really get any smarter (on paper anyhow) because the median slides to adjust. In the future stupid people will actually be smarter than they currently are, but their IQs will still be under 100.

If you did not understand what I just said, then you can guess which side of the referance datum you reside.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A high IQ doesn't mean that you are "smart" and a low IQ doesn't mean you are "ignorant". A higher IQ just means you have the ability to learn faster than someone with a lower IQ. The higher IQ doesn't mean you WILL learn faster or determine WHAT you will learn. You have to do the learning in either case. There are two scales for IQ ratings. 
I happen to have an IQ of 146 on the "standard scale" and 195 on the MENSA scale. I am not in the top 2 percentile so I am not a "genius". I just learn very quickly - what I learn is not always what is taught - But I learn it quickly. Languages have always been difficult for me and I often fail at interpersonal relationships. Logic, math, history, and the other sciences I do very well at - you probably notice that in my posts. I have to work very hard at the relationship parts of communication and I am often misunderstood. I have a very thick skin and do not get offended easily but I inadvertently offend others. I am well educated in some disciplines and lacking in others. I am no "smarter" than anyone else.

I would have taken the silver bar after going in to the coin shop to verify it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't even see the video, but the answer is always yes.
Barack Hussein Obama was elected, not once... but TWICE.
I am no longer shocked by the stupidity of the general populace.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why don't they compare the number that are bags of hammers to those that took the silver!!!??? We don't get to see the full picture.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That anyone is ignorant enough to take a $1 candy bar over 10 ounces of silver is amazing to me. I wonder what would have happened if it was an ounce of gold?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> That anyone is ignorant enough to take a $1 candy bar over 10 ounces of silver is amazing to me. I wonder what would have happened if it was an ounce of gold?


I got on my phone and watched the video... Huzzah, I was right. The answer is always yes.

He did another video where he tried to sell a 1oz gold Canadian $50(face value) coin for $25 US. He dropped the price to $20... no takers.

EDIT: I watched the rest of the 12 minute video. He got to the point where he was willing to trade it for a bottle of water... a stick of gum... even just in exchange for a lady ending a phone call. Nothing.
People. Are. Dumb.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, IT IS Canadian! After all everyone knows that Canadian money is worth less than American money...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I can't even see the video, but the answer is always yes.
> Barack Hussein Obama was elected, not once... but TWICE.
> I am no longer shocked by the stupidity of the general populace.


Conservative voters elected George W Bush twice, and he was such a knucklehead that he had trouble reading speeches off a teleprompter. For 8 years the nation was governed by his evil VP, Prince John.
Like I said in another post, there is stupidity on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Conservative voters elected George W Bush twice, and he was such a knucklehead that he had trouble reading speeches off a teleprompter. For 8 years the nation was governed by his evil VP, Prince John.
> Like I said in another post, there is stupidity on both sides of the aisle.


Your attempt to compare the two is laughable.
Please tell me you understand the difference between GWB's presidency and BHO's.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

regarding the diffrence between GWB & BHO

From my point of wiew and what I see here in Sweden the diffrence is that GWB were a laughingstock, great to make fun of (and those that voted for him at the same time), an US embarresment that made us here feel superior in some way. With Obama, it is more embarresing because we liked him, he fooled us to, so we dont speak about him at all (kind of) and we really cant make fun of GWB anymore, the laughs are on us to now.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, like some say--- you can't eat silver--


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I could tell it to be real from the smell and the taste.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't watch the vid but I can add anytime you think people can't possibly be any more stupid someone will always prove you wrong.

what's the most common last words of a *******? 
"HEY YA"LL WATCH THIS HEHE!!"


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

this was a good one as well... if there is any doubt!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OH! The Dihydrogen oxide scare... It kills more people every year than rifles do!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> OH! The Dihydrogen oxide scare... It kills more people every year than rifles do!


Know you facts people!
Get prepared now!
It's coming for you!
Dihydrogen Monoxide Research Division - dihydrogen monoxide info


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Good times!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> OH! The Dihydrogen oxide scare... It kills more people every year than rifles do!





Kauboy said:


> Know you facts people!
> Get prepared now!
> It's coming for you!
> Dihydrogen Monoxide Research Division - dihydrogen monoxide info


I think Mrs Slippy is trying to poison me, she just handed me a container of DHMO, and she said, drink this. And, my trusting self, consumed it down. Should I be worried?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Potentially. There is a powerful oxidant in the chemical that *could* play havoc with your insides. Best to chase it with a glass or two of wine for the anti-oxidant properties. True, there is some DHMO in the wine, but the grape power really lowers the risk.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A


PaulS said:


> A high IQ doesn't mean that you are "smart" and a low IQ doesn't mean you are "ignorant". A higher IQ just means you have the ability to learn faster than someone with a lower IQ. The higher IQ doesn't mean you WILL learn faster or determine WHAT you will learn. You have to do the learning in either case. There are two scales for IQ ratings.
> I happen to have an IQ of 146 on the "standard scale" and 195 on the MENSA scale. I am not in the top 2 percentile so I am not a "genius". I just learn very quickly - what I learn is not always what is taught - But I learn it quickly. Languages have always been difficult for me and I often fail at interpersonal relationships. Logic, math, history, and the other sciences I do very well at - you probably notice that in my posts. I have to work very hard at the relationship parts of communication and I am often misunderstood. I have a very thick skin and do not get offended easily but I inadvertently offend others. I am well educated in some disciplines and lacking in others. I am no "smarter" than anyone else.
> 
> I would have taken the silver bar after going in to the coin shop to verify it.


Ummmm Duuhhh can you repeat that again........reeeaaal solooowwww. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am willing to bet all the people who took the candy voted for Oblunder and think he is still doing a great job.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Are people stupid? Ummm, mostly, yeah.


----------

